# Photo ops in Kentucky?



## JClishe (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been doing a ton of portraiture and studio work lately and I feel like I need to get outside and explore some different stuff. I live on the north side of Cincinnati and am thinking about doing an overnight photo trip through Kentucky. Maybe find some spots to do some landscapes, barns, rivers, abandoned stuff, long exposure night shots (somewhere off the grid to minimize light pollution), etc. Anything and everything is on the table right now, I'm just exploring ideas and trying to plot my course and figure out where I want to be and what time I want to be there. Figure I could leave home early afternoon one day and come back late afternoon the next day. Anyone have any recommendations on specific locations in KY that I should hit? I have a 4 wheel drive vehicle and am good shape so going somewhere remote or hiking a few miles is fine.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 27, 2014)

Well for starters, you don't have to cross the river.  Brown and Adams counties have lots of barns, abandoned buildings and such.  Ripley, OH has a beautiful river walk and the Rankin House as well as some wineries.  Utopia is on the river between Moscow and Ripley and you should google that if you don't already know about it.  

If you are dead set on KY, then I seriously recommend Cumberland Lake and Falls.  There are beautiful hiking trails, cliffs and nature.  I also know that on the lake there are a few water wheels but I couldn't tell you how to get there without a boat.  Conley Bottom is a good dock there.

Another KY option is to take 68 through Maysville and out to Fayette County.  Fayetteville has a few beautiful old churches and the drive is filled barns that have quilt pieces painted on them.  Fayette County is also a meca for covered bridges.  You can take 68 past Fayetteville all the way to Morehead KY and go to the Daniel Boone Nat. Forest.  Good times.

GOD I MISS CINCINNATI!!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 27, 2014)

We are in the Daniel Boone National Forest.  That's 4 hours from where you at. Lots of things to shoot here.  Just a thought.  Ed


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Jun 27, 2014)

Red river gorge. Natural arch. Cumberland falls Daniel Boone national forest lots of good shooting opportunities.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 27, 2014)

Kentucky's largest indoor sinkhole down in Bowling Green.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 27, 2014)

Also....
Mammoth Cave (or any cave...there are lots)
Natural Bridge (Daniel Boone near the southern end of the state)
There is a castle in Lexington but its on private property
Augusta and Maysville are cute little towns
There is the Bourbon trail to consider

If you want to stick close to Cincy, Covington has a lot of photogenic areas.

I wish I could tell you how to get to a rock climbing place that we used to go to when I was in college.  It was a hike but well worth it.


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 27, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Kentucky's largest indoor sinkhole down in Bowling Green.



Well played.  ;-)


----------



## JClishe (Jun 27, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> Kentucky's largest indoor sinkhole down in Bowling Green.



LOL. I had to think about that one for a second.  

I was actually driving to Nashville the day that happened and was only 15 minutes away from the museum when I heard the news over the radio. Kind of ironic timing.


----------



## JClishe (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks all, some great suggestions here.

How photogenic is the natural bridge in the Daniel Boone forest? Based on the pictures I've seen, it looks like it might be difficult to get a good vantage point of it. Cumberland Falls is also an area that was on my short list.

Any thoughts of a spot I could setup late at night away from any light pollution for some long exposures / star trails?


----------



## CmazzJK (Jun 30, 2014)

JClishe said:


> Thanks all, some great suggestions here.
> 
> How photogenic is the natural bridge in the Daniel Boone forest? Based on the pictures I've seen, it looks like it might be difficult to get a good vantage point of it. Cumberland Falls is also an area that was on my short list.
> 
> Any thoughts of a spot I could setup late at night away from any light pollution for some long exposures / star trails?



Natural Bridge is fairly difficult to get a good view unless you hike out to the point once you get on top. Chimney Tops lookout in the gorge is a pretty spectacular view also. There are many good picture opportunities up near the Auxier Ridge Section of the gorge, and if you do go down there, do yourself a favor and stop by Miguel's Pizza.


----------

